# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  سوريا تسلم الأردن 3 فتيان دخلوا أراضيها بحثا عن السلاحف

## عُبادة

الرمثا - بسام السلمان  - سلمت السلطات السورية مساء امس عبر مركز حدود الرمثا ثلاثة فتيان فقدوا منذ خمسة ايام ، واستقبل مدير الامن العام اللواء مازن تركي القاضي الفتيان واطمأن على صحتهم .
وأفاد الفتيان الثلاثة محمد قاسم فالح السقار (16 عاما) وعبدالله قاسم فالح السقار(14 عاما) وعدي جمال أحمد عبيدات(18 عاما) لـ ''الرأي'' أن السلطات السورية احتجزتهم بعد دخولهم الأراضي السورية ''خطأ'' وهم يبحثون عن السلاحف التي يجمعونها في فصلي الربيع والصيف ويبيعون الواحدة منها بدينار.
وقالوا :''انهم وجدوا أنفسهم دون ان يشعروا داخل الحدود السورية حيث القي القبض عليهم ظهر الجمعة وظلوا محتجزين لدى الامن السوري حتى امس الثلاثاء ''. واكد قاسم السقار عودة ولديه ورفيقهما عصر (أمس) مشيرا الى ان الحكومة الاردنية تابعت قضيتهم منذ يوم الجمعة .
من جهته اشار النائب الدكتور احمد البشابشة الى الاتصالات التي اجريت مع الجهات السورية لتحديد مكان تواجد الفتيان مؤكدا انه اجرى اتصالات مع رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي ووزير الخارجية ناصر جودة من اجل تسهيل عودتهم إلى الأردن. يذكر ان الفتيان الثلاثة خرجوا من بيوتهم بعد ان اوهموا اهلهم انهم ذاهبون الى منطقة الشلالة السياحية للتنزه.

----------


## M.Ballack

حتى الصغار بتاجر

طيب لو اجنا عنا على الحارة بلاقو سبعين وحده
لازم يروحو على سوريا 


الله يعطيهم العافيه

----------


## زهره التوليب

اول ما سمعت الخبر..قلت بحالي شوووووووووووو بدهم بالسلاحف!!!
بس بعد ماعرفت انهم ببيعوهن...نفسي افهم مييييييييييين بشتريهن وليش؟

----------


## M.Ballack

زهرة 
بتصدقي انه في عنا اولاد جيرانا عاملين حضيرة سلاحف عندهم بالبيت 
ومربينهم
وما بعرف كيف

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Bl (35): 
غريب والله
ههههه

----------


## محمد العزام

سلاحف 
كل شي بصر بهالزمن

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اول ما سمعت الخبر..قلت بحالي شوووووووووووو بدهم بالسلاحف!!!
> بس بعد ماعرفت انهم ببيعوهن...نفسي افهم مييييييييييين بشتريهن وليش؟


مالها السلاحف اي بتجنن  :Icon31: 
انا بشتريهم الصغار بموت فيهم

----------


## mylife079

بقرف منهم السلاحف

----------


## عُبادة

> مالها السلاحف اي بتجنن 
> انا بشتريهم الصغار بموت فيهم


 :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا لمروركم........

----------


## saousana

المشكلة في واحد معهم بالاسم كبير 
ويعني شو هالتهمة الخطيرة الي ادت لحبسهم 3 ايام  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## M.Ballack

الموضوع اختفائهم 
الا بعد تدخل من الجهات العليا للحبث عنهم

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الله يقويكم

يسلمو

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بس سمعت انه بسوريا مكرمينهم اكرامية مرتبة ... اسمعت انهم ضاربينهم

----------


## M.Ballack

لا يا احمد 
مافي من هالحكي 
مين الي حكالك 

اعرف الخبر من المصادر الموثوقة
لسا صغار
عمر الواحد 18 سنه
يعني بعدهم
بعدين بحكيلك
انهم كانو ماشيين وراة السلحفاة بدهم يشفو وين بيتها 
عشان يجيبوها هي و اولادها

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

والله ما بعرف محمد انا سمعت سمعة من شب من العبيدات

----------


## M.Ballack

لا ترد
الحكي عنا بالرمثا اقرب للواقع
بعدين هلا كل واحد بدو يصير يطلع قصه شكل 
ويألف على كيفه

----------


## عُبادة

> المشكلة في واحد معهم بالاسم كبير 
> ويعني شو هالتهمة الخطيرة الي ادت لحبسهم 3 ايام


3 ايام حتى يتأكدوا من سبب دخولهم لحدود بلدهم 

الواحد منا بفوت عنده ابن جارهم الصغير بظل نص ساعة يحقق معه كيف لما يكون فايت على بلد ثانية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور على الخبر يا عبادة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله عاد ما في اشي بالتجارة غير السلاحف حلوة

----------

